# Photos I'm Submitting...



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

After looking at them for 2 days and talking to friends, family and some professionals these are them. Not sure if they are contest worthy but I will say I have learned a lot. When to make them B&W or color, the rule of thirds and how to use it.




























Thanks R. Doug Wicker!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Good choices.  Where you submitting?


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice!  Best of luck in the contest.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You're very welcome, Danielle.  Glad I could help.  You had me worried when you pulled the windmill photos from your other thread.

Best of luck on your contest.  By the way, what contest is it?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh . . . almost forgot.  Love the crop you did on the church steeple as well.  Much better composition now, I think.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Good choices. Where you submitting?


Thanks Scarlet, it's for a local photo contest. The photos have be taken in my town.

Grand Prize, $100 plus a scholarship to a digital photography course of the winner's choice at the Newport Art Museum Minnie and Jimmy Coleman Center for Creative Studies

Second Prize, $75

Third Prize, $50

All entrants will receive free admission to the Newport Art Museum


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> Thanks Scarlet, it's for a local photo contest. The photos have be taken in my town.
> 
> Grand Prize, $100 plus a scholarship to a digital photography course of the winner's choice at the Newport Art Museum Minnie and Jimmy Coleman Center for Creative Studies
> 
> ...


Not that you need the course, but hope you win! Can we vote?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Not that you need the course, but hope you win! Can we vote?


Awe, thanks! No:-( I wish you could...LOL

Winners will be selected by an expert panel of volunteers from the Photography Guild of the Newport Art Museum and Art Association.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool! Good luck.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the goats coming out of the barn is a definite winner.  Great photo technically, esthetically, compositionally (is that a word?), and the subject matter is great.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> I think the goats coming out of the barn is a definite winner. Great photo technically, esthetically, compositionally (is that a word?), and the subject matter is great.


Thanks Doug, that's my favorite one!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

